

ZeoBIT deceptively advertised and sold MacKeeper as enhancing an Apple Macintosh - Someone
https://yenchasoftwaresettlement.com

======
bad_capacitor
Can someone tell me which of the various Mac-cleaner softwares are malware vs.
crapware vs. useless vs. actually do something?

